
In Bill Gates’s Mind, a Life of Processing - yarapavan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-mind-of-bill-gates-revealed-on-netflix-11568107801?mod=rsswn
======
yarapavan
> Bill Gates’s constant companion is a tote bag full of books. He digests
> about one book per week, typically on topics that overlap with the Bill &
> Melinda Gates Foundation’s agenda. He says recent standout titles include
> “Prepared” by educator Diane Tavenner, about helping kids find a path to a
> fulfilled life; “Loonshots,” Safi Bahcall ’s book about nurturing creative
> ideas that may initially seem nuts; and “These Truths,” a re-examination of
> U.S. history by Jill Lepore.

Bill Gates actively blogs about his reading at
[https://www.gatesnotes.com/Books](https://www.gatesnotes.com/Books)

------
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/ZSM4x](http://archive.is/ZSM4x)

